# Pan Am SD-45 By Aristocraft Trains



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Imagination Station Kids on Track/New addition to fleet. This new Pan Am Railways, Aristocraft SD-45 is a quiet, smooth running locomotive with a stunningly gorgeous paint scheme. With new features this locomotive will provide years of great service to the kids and families who operate the trains. The traction and pulling capabilities on the new SD-45 is stupendous. We tested it with 44 cars on flat, level track on 10 ft. curve and it performed flawlessly. It also has very low current draw. We are pleased with it's performance and happy to have it in our program. You can obtain further information on this locomotive and others at Aristocraft Trains.com.
(Yes this railroad actually exists)






























Here is the actual photo of the real locomotive.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

The old PAR RR. Up here in the northeast.

Some info on the PAR,
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pan_Am_Railways
Locomotive list at the end.


That is G scale right?
I do like the color. :thumbsup:


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

i lived just off the pan am/ guilford/boston& maine , mainline & its real , i gotta tell my son about this


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

That is a beaut!!


----------



## Railroadinovations (May 25, 2011)

Yea, definitely G scale: but what's interesting is many train buffs and modelers don't even know or believe that Pan Am Railways actually exists. I wanted people to know it's actually a real railroad. Thanks for the link, great info. I will check out the locomotive list. Must be cool living close to PAR tracks. By the way that is one of the reasons we went with this locomotive is the nice paint scheme. Thanks for the compliments. KM


----------

